# New to forum, rust question.



## utahusker (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello, I'm picking up this boat/motor and trailer tomorrow for $850. =D> One thing that needs to be done is a trailer refinish. Has anyone used a rust converter product or Naval Jelly to remove the rust before priming and painting? It sounds cheaper and easier than sandblasting.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 17, 2009)

Use a drill or angle grinder with a wire wheel to remove loose rust and scale.Then seal with Por-15.Get the marine clean and use that to wipe everything down before coating.It really helps the coating stick.


----------



## utahusker (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, so I can skip the Metal Ready step? That would really help to keep the expense in check.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 17, 2009)

Marine Clean would be in addition to Metal Ready.Por-15 is a coating and painting system.When it's done correctly it will last for an extremely long time.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Angle grinder with wire brush will be your friend. Don't get one of those sissy little single strand brushes. You need a real one with the 8 or so twists of heavy wire. Then, prime with Rustoleum Rusty Metal primer, and paint with Rustoleum paint, or whatever other product you want, if you are interested in spending more. I have found Rustoleum to hold up well, and it is your cheapest option. A rock is going to chip any paint, short of bedliner, and the rustoleum is a cheaper fix.


----------

